# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أفضل عشرة كتب وطبعاتها في مختلف العلوم

## محماس بن داود

أفضل عشرة كتب وطبعاتها في مختلف العلوم

هذه كتب في شتى العلوم الشرعية، انتقينا منها عشرة في كل فن، ولعل هذه العشرة تغني عن غيرها ولا يغني غيرها عنها، خدمة لطالب العلم، والأمر في كل ما اخترنا اجتهادي، سواء في الكتب أو الطبعات، ولا عدمنا من يصحح لنا ويقدم أو يؤخر.


كتب التفسير:

1- تفسير الطبري طبعة التركي، أو تحقيق محمود شاكر وهذه طبعة نادرة لكنها مصورة.
2- تفسير القرطبي طبعة التركي، أو طبعة أحمد البردوني
3- تفسير ابن كثير، طبعة أولاد الشيخ، أو طبعة دار طيبة
4- تفسير ابن الجوزي طبعة المكتب الإسلامي
5- تفسير الدر المنثور، طبعة دار هجر (التركي)
6- تفسير أضواء البيان للشنقيطي، طبعة دار عالم الفوائد أو الطبعة القديمة التي على نققة الأمير أحمد بن عبدالعزيز
7- تفسير السعدي، وهو تفسير سهل سلس، ولعل أفضل طبعة له هي طبعة ابن الجوزي
8- تفسير البغوي، طبعة دار طيبة
9- تفسير القاسمي طبعة محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي
10 - 


كتب العقيدة:

1- كتاب التوحيد لابن مندة، طبعة مكتبة العلوم والحكم بتحقيقعلي الفقيهي
2- شرح العقيدة الطحاوية لابن أبي العز الحنفي، طبعة مؤسسة الرسالةبتحقيق التركي والارناؤوط، وهناك طبعة بتحقيق الألباني وأخرى بتحقيق أحمدشاكر
3- فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد لعبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ، طبعة الصميعيبتحقيق الوليد الفريان.
4- الإبانة لابن بطة، طبعة الراية
5- السنة لأبي بكرالخلال، طبعة الراية، وهناك طبعة للفاروق الحديثية
6- الاعتصام للشاطبي،طبعة دار ابن الجوزي. 
7- منهاج السنه النبويه لابن تيمية،طبعة محمد رشاد سالم وهي المعتمدة عند أهل العلم، أوطبعة المطبعة الأميرية في مصر وهي طبعة قديمة 
8- درءتعارض العقل والنقل لابن تيمية،طبعة محمد رشاد سالم وهي المعتمدةعند أهل العلم، أوطبعة الرشد بتحقيق إيادالقيسي
9- الـشريعه للاجرى، طبعة الريان
10- شرح اعتقاد اهلالسنه للالكائى، طبعة دار طبية


كتب الحديث:

استفدت الستة الأولى واختصرتها من مشاركة للشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس حفظه الله :
1- صحيح البخاري: الطبعة السلطانية المطبوعة ببولاق، قام بتصويرها أخيرا (محمد زهير الناصر)وصورتها دار طوق النجاة في أربعة مجلدات كبار.
2- صحيح مسلم: الطبعة التركية في أربعة مجلداتكبار وكان طبعها في تركيا عام 1334هـ ، أو الطبعة التي في حاشية إرشاد الساري فيبولاق.
3- سنن أبيداود: النسخة التي قام على تحقيقها،وتصحيحها العلامة (أبو الطيب العظيم آبادي)، او طبعة عوامة، أو الدعّاس.
4- سنن الترمذي: طبعة الرسالة بتحقيق شعيب الأرناؤوط، أو تحقيق (بشار عوادمعروف).
5- سننالنسائي: لعل منأجودها التي طبعت في دار المعرفة بتحقيق مكتب التراث الإسلامي، ومعها: شرح(السيوطي) و(السندي)، [أو طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة الجديدة بتحقيق شعيب الأرناؤوط].
6- سنن ابن ماجه: بتحقيق (بشار عواد معروف) ، [أو طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة الجديدة بتحقيق شعيب الأرناؤوط].
(انتهى ما نقله الشيخ السديد، والذي بين معكوفين [...] إضافة مني].
7- موطأ الإمام مالك: طبعة فؤاد عبد الباقي، أو طبعة الرسالة بتحقيق بشار عواد معروف أو طبعة مكتبة الفرقان بدبي بروايات الموطأ الثمانية المشهورة.
8- مسند الإمام أحمد: طبعة أحمد شاكر، أو طبعة الرسالة بتحقيق الأرناؤوط.
9- سنن الدارمي: طبعة دار المعرفة بتحقيق الشيخ محمود أحمد عبد المحسن، أو تحقيق حسين أسد الدرارني.
10- سنن الدارقطني: طبعة الرسالة في خمسة مجلدات.


كتب التخريجات الحديثية:

1- السلسلة الصحيحة والسلسلة الضعيفة للألباني، طبعة مكتبة المعارف 
2- البدر المنير لابن الملقن، طبعة دار الهجرة
3- نصب الراية للزيلعي، طبعة دار ابن حزم أو طبعة المجلس العلمي
4- التلخيص الحبير لابن حجر، طبعة المكتبة السلفية أو طبعة أضواء السلف بتحقيق محمد الثاني
5- تحفة المحتاج لابن الملقن، طبعة دار حراء
6-  تخريج أحاديث وآثار الكشاف للزمخشري ... الزيلعي ... طبعة بتقديم السعد
7- إرواء الغليل للألباني، طبعة المكتب الإسلامي 
8- ....................
9- .....................
10- ........................ 



كتب الأعلام:

1-            سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي، طبعة الرسالة
2-            الأعلام للزركلي، طبعة دار العلم، ومعه تتمة الأعلام لمحمد خير يوسف طبعة دار ابن حزم، وإتمام الأعلام لنزار أباظة طبعة دار الفكر، ونظرات في الأعلام لأحمد العلاونة طبعة المكتب الإسلامي، ومع الزركلي في كتاب الأعلام للفرياطي لدار التوحيد للنشر بالرياض، والإعلام بتصحيح كتاب الأعلام لمحمد الرشيد طبعة دار ابن حزم.
3-            وفيات الأعيان لابن خلكان  .... ، مع كتاب فوات الوفيات
4-            الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد، طبعة مكتبة الخانجي
5-            طبقات الشافعية الكبرى للسبكي، طبعة هجر
6-            الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة وفي هامشه الإستيعاب في معرفة الاصحاب، طبعة السعادة المصرية وصورتها دار إحياء التراث.
7-            البدر الطالع للشوكاني
8-            أنساب الأشراف للبلاذري، بتحقيق إحسان عباس
9-            علماء نجد خلال ثمانية قرون ... عبدالله البسام
10-      ............................


المتون الفقهية:

1-            مختصر القدوري (فقه حنفي)، طبعة البابي الحلبي، أو طبعة مكتبة المثنى ببغداد
2-            كنز الدقائق (فقه حنفي)، له عدة طبعات هندية وطبعات مصرية
3-            الرسالة للقيرواني (فقه مالكي)، طبعة البابي الحلبي أو طبعة دار الغرب
4-            مختصر خليل (فقه مالكي)، طبعة البابي الحلبي أو طبعة المدار الإسلامي
5-            منهاج الطالبين وعمدة المفتين للنووي (فقه شافعي)، طبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي
6-            منهج الطلاب للأنصاري (فقه شافعي)، طبعة المكتبة الأدبية بالقاهرة
7-            مختصر الخرقي (فقه حنبلي)، طبعة مؤسسة دار السلام
8-            عمدة الفقه لابن قدامة (فقه حنبلي)، طبعة المنار أو طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة 
9-            ..........
10-      .............


كتب الفقه الموسوعية:

1-            المغني لابن قدامة، طبعة التركي
2-            المبسوط للسرخسي، طبعة السعادة المصرية، وصورتها دار المعرفة
3-            المجموع شرح المهذب للنووي، طبعة دار عالم الكتب
4-            الحاوي الكبير للماوردي، طبعة دار الفكر أو دار الكتب العلمية، ويحتاج الكتاب إلى تحقيق علمي يليق به.
5-            الذخيرة للقرافي، طبعة دار الغرب
6-            البيان والتحصيل لابن رشد، طبعة دار الغرب
7-            الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية، الطبعة الكويتية
8-            الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع لابن عثيمين، طبعة دار ابن الجوزي
9-            الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته لوهبة الزحيلي، طبعة دار الفكر
10-      الموسوعة الفقهية للتركي والتي تشمل: الإنصاف والشرح الكبير والمقنع، طبعة دار هجر


كتب الفتاوى الفقهية:

1- فتاوى شيخ الإسلامابن تيمية، طبعة المجمع 37مجلد
2- الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية، الطبعةالشرعية 16 مجلد
3- الفتاوى الهندية، طبعة بولاق وهي مصورة في دار إحياء التراثوكذلك دار صادر
4- فتاوى الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين، طبعة دار الثريا
5- فتاوى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز،لا أذكر من طبع الطبعة الجديدة للكتاب!!!
6- فتاوى الشيخمحمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ، طبعة مطبعة الحكومة بمكة 
7- فتاوى اللجنة الدائدةللبحوث العلمية والإفتاء، طبعة المؤيد
8- فتاوى الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا،، طبعةالدار العمرية
9- فتاوى البُرزُلي، طبعة دار الغرب
10- فتاوىالشوكاني، طبعة مكتبة الجيل الجديد في 15 مجلد


كتب الشروح الحديثية:

1- فتحالباري شرح صحيح البخاري لابن حَجَر، طبعة بولاق هيالأفضل وهي مصورة. أو طبعة دار السلام أو دار طيبة.
2- شرح النووي:المطبوع مع إرشادالساري طبعة بولاق.
3- عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود لأبي الطيب العظيم آبادي، طبع عام 1322هـ في أربع مجلدات كبار ثم صورالكتاب قديمًا في دار الكتاب العربي، وتوزيع مكتبة عباس الباز بمكة.
4- تحفة الأحوذي شرح جامع الترمذي
5- شرح السيوطي والسندي على سنن النسائي طبعة دار المعرفة بتحقيق مكتب التراث الإسلامي
6- شرح السندي لسنن ابن ماجة، طبع دار المعرفة، تحقيق (خليلشيحا).
7- موسوعة شروح الموطأ للتركي
8- الفتح الرباني لترتيب مسند الإمام أحمد الشيباني لأحمد البنا
9- (شرح لسنن الدارمي)، لعل الإخوة يأتونا باسم شرح جيد للكتاب
10- التعليق المغني على الدارقطني لابي الطيب محمد شمس الحق العظيم آبادي، طبعة الرسالة



كتب السيرة النبوية:

1- زاد المعاد في هديخير العباد لابن القيم، طبعة الرسالة
2- سيرة ابن هشام، طبعة دار ابن رجب، أوتحقيق مصطفى السقا بدار المغني بالرياض، أو طبعة دار المعرفة التي معها الروض الأنف للسهيلي
3- السيرة النبوية الصحيحة لأكرم ضياءالعمري
4- الرحيق المختوم للمباركفوري، له طبعات كثير، وطبعة دار السلامجيدة
5- السيرة النبوية في ضوء المصادر الأصلية لمهدي رزق الله، طبعة دار إمامالدعوة
6- سبل الهدى والرشاد للصالحي، طبعة مصر في 14 مجلد
7- السيرة النبوية للصلّابي، طبعة الرسالة، وهي طبعة جديدة
8- صحيح السيرة النبوية لإبراهيم العلي، طبعةدار النفائس
9- الرسالة المحمدية من نزول الوحي إلى وفاتهلعبد العزيز الثعالبي، بتحقيق صالحالخرفي، طبعة دار ابن كثير
10- السيرة النبوية من فتح الباري لمحمد الأمين بنمحمد محمود الجكني، طبعة دار ابن حزم



كتب التأريخ: 

1- تاريخ الأمم والملوك للطبريطبعة دار المعارف وتحقيق ابو الفضل ابراهيم
2- تاريخ بغداد أو مدينة السلامللخطيب البغدادي، طبعة دار الغرب
3- تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي، طبعة دار الكتابالعربي بتحقيق عمر تدمري
4- الكامل لابن الأثير، طبعة دار صادر
5- البدايةوالنهاية لابن كثير تحقيق التركي بدار عالم الكتب أو تحقيق دار ابن كثير
6- تاريخ ابن خلدون، طبعة بولاق، صورته دار احياء التراث
7- التاريخ الإسلاميلمحمود شاكر، طبعة المكتب الإسلامي
8- نفح الطيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيب للمقريالتلمساني،طبعةبولاق
9- تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر،.... وله اختصار لابن منظور طبعته دار الفكر
10- قصة الحضارة لـ "وِل ديورانت"، وهو ليس بمسلمولكن كتابه لا يستغني عنه الباحث في تاريخ الأمم، طبعة دار الجيل ترجمة زكي نجيبمحمود


كتب الشعر:

1- شرح المعلقات السبع للزوزني، طبعة مكتبة المعارف
2-مختاراتالبارودي، طبعة مطبعة الجريدة بمصر وهي مصورة
3- ديوان الحماسة لأبي تمام، طبعةدار الجيل
4- موسوعة الشعر العربي لجامعة أم القرى 
5- المختارات الشعريةلعلي آل ثاني، طبعة المكتب الإسلامي
6- الزهرة لأبي بكر محمد الأصبهاني، طبعةمكتبة المنار
7- الموسوعة الشعرية لبدر الناصر، حوت الموسوعة خمسمائة موضوع،طبعة دار العاصمة
8- كتاب الإختيارين للأخفش الصغير، طبعة الرسالة
9- ديوانالمعاني للعسكري، طبعة دار الغرب
10- جمهرة أشعار العرب لأبي زيد القرشي، طبعةدار القلم



كتب الثقافة العامة:

1- مجموعة مؤلفات محمد قطب، طبع الشروق
2- مجموعة مؤلفات مالك بن نبي، طبعتهدار الفكر
3- مجموعة مؤلفات أبو الحسن الندوي، 
4- مجموعة مؤلفات ورسائل بكرأبو زيد
5- مجموعة كتب سيد عفاني، طبع دار العفاني
6- العلمانية لسفرالحوالي، الطبعة الشرعية
7- مجموعة مؤلفات سيد قطب التي كتب بعد كتابه "العدالةالإجتماعية في الإسلام"، طبع دار الشروق
8- مجلة العروة الوثقى لجمال الدينالأفغاني ومحمد عبده، طبعة دار الكتاب العربي (وعليها بعض التحفظات)
9- مجلةالمنار لرشيد رضا، وهي مصورة في مجلدات
10- مجموع مؤلفات علي الطنطاوي

----------


## محماس بن داود

نرجو من الإخوة الكرام مراجعة هذه القائمة وإبداء آرائهم حولها، كما نرجوا من الإخوة كتابة قوائم بموضوعات أخرى حتى تتم الفائدة ويحصل المقصود إن شاء الله.

ومن أمثال القوائم التي نحتاجها:

قواعد الفقه
أصول الفقه
كتب العلل
كتب الزوائد الحديثية
كتب الرقائق
كتب الفرق
كتب علوم القرآن
كتب علوم الحديث
كتب مصطلح الحديث
كتب الناسخ والمنسوخ
كتب البدع
كتب الرد على المبتدعة
كتب النحو
كتب المقاصد الشرعية
المعاجم

وغيرها من العلوم الشرعية الأصلية أوا لمساعدة

وفقكم الله لكل خير

----------


## محماس بن داود

نرجو من الإخوة الكرام مراجعة هذه القائمة وإبداء آرائهم حولها، كما نرجوا من الإخوة كتابة قوائم بموضوعات أخرى حتى تتم الفائدة ويحصل المقصود إن شاء الله.

ومن أمثال القوائم التي نحتاجها:

قواعد الفقه
أصول الفقه.... انتهينا منها
كتب العلل
كتب الزوائد الحديثية
كتب الرقائق
كتب الفرق
كتب علوم القرآن
كتب علوم الحديث
كتب مصطلح الحديث
كتب الناسخ والمنسوخ
كتب البدع
كتب الرد على المبتدعة
كتب النحو
كتب المقاصد الشرعية
المعاجم

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

جزاك الله كل خير اخي محماس بن داود وبارك فيك 
-وللعلم فان كتاب التوحيد لابن منده صدر له طبعة محققة على الشيخين محمد بن عبد الله الوهيبي وموسى بن عبد العزيز الغصن كاطروحة ماجستير في جامعة الامام محمد بن سعود وقد حصلا على تقدير امتياز نظير جهدهم العظيم وواعتنوا اتم العناية بنقد احاديث واثار الكتاب والكتاب من اصدار دار الهدى النبوي بمصر ودار الفضيلة بالسعودية.

- كتابه الشريعة للامام الأجري له طبعة جديدة من تحقيق الشيخ عصام بن موسى هادي وهي من اصدار دار الدلائل الاثرية ربما كانت افضل من غيرها 

-كما ان تاريخ الطبري صدر له طبعة يقال انها فتح وان الكتاب لم يحقق كما حققت هذه الطبعة على يد الدكتور البرزنجي والحلاق محقق كتب الشوكاني وهي من اصدارات دار ابن كثير بدمشق وقد حكموا على جميع اخبار الكتاب وبينوا ما فيها من صحه وضعف وافادوا واجادوا فجزاهم الله عن الاسلام والمسلمين خير الجزاء 

- في شروح الحديث هناك كتابين من اهم واعظم كتب الاسلام لم تذكر في القائمة وهي (التمهيد) و(الاستذكار) للامام بن عبد البر رحمه الله تعالى واعتقد ان هذين الكتابين ليسا ببعيدين عن مقام فتح الباري وشرح النووي على صحيح مسلم

----------


## عبدالله العوض

> أفضل عشرة كتب وطبعاتها في مختلف العلوم
> 
> 
> هذه كتب في شتى العلوم الشرعية، انتقينا منها عشرة في كل فن، ولعل هذه العشرة تغني عن غيرها ولا يغني غيرها عنها، خدمة لطالب العلم، والأمر في كل ما اخترنا اجتهادي، سواء في الكتب أو الطبعات، ولا عدمنا من يصحح لنا ويقدم أو يؤخر.
> 
> أولاً : أشكرك أخي محماس بن داود على هذا الجهد المبارك ، وأسأل الله أن يوفقك لكل خير . 
> 
> كتب التفسير: 
> 1- تفسير الطبري طبعة التركي، أو تحقيق محمود شاكر وهذه طبعة نادرة لكنها مصورة.
> ...


والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## محماس بن داود

جزاك الله خيرا

قلت: وهناك كتاب في أحاديث الأحكام اسمه : فتح الغفارالجامع لسنة نبينا المختار للقاضي الرباعي وهو كتاب يغني عن غيره ، طبعته دار عالم الفوائد بتحقيق مجموعة محققين بإشراف الشيخ : علي العمران . 

هلا أعطيتنا نبذة عن الكتاب بارك الله فيك: من ناحية مضمونه وترتيبة ...

----------


## عبدالله العوض

> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> قلت: وهناك كتاب في أحاديث الأحكام اسمه : فتح الغفارالجامع لسنة نبينا المختار للقاضي الرباعي وهو كتاب يغني عن غيره ، طبعته دار عالم الفوائد بتحقيق مجموعة محققين بإشراف الشيخ : علي العمران . 
> 
> هلا أعطيتنا نبذة عن الكتاب بارك الله فيك: من ناحية مضمونه وترتيبة ...


هذا الكتاب ألفه القاضي الرباعي ، أحد قضاة اليمن ، توفي في أوائل القرن الثالث عشر ، وقد ألف هذا الكتاب ليسهل على طالب العلم حمله في الأسفار ، وليسهل لطلاب العلم الرجوع إلى أحاديث الأحكام ، وقد جعل المنتقى للمجد ابن تيمية أصلاً ، وأضاف ما ذكره الحافظ عبدالغني المقدسي في العمدة والحافظ ابن حجر في البلوغ ، ولا أدري هل أضاف من غير هذه الكتب ، واعذرني أخي إن كنت أخطئت لأني أكتب والكتاب ليس بين يدي ، والسلام عليكم

----------


## محماس بن داود

> هذا الكتاب ألفه القاضي الرباعي ، أحد قضاة اليمن ، توفي في أوائل القرن الثالث عشر ، وقد ألف هذا الكتاب ليسهل على طالب العلم حمله في الأسفار ، وليسهل لطلاب العلم الرجوع إلى أحاديث الأحكام ، وقد جعل المنتقى للمجد ابن تيمية أصلاً ، وأضاف ما ذكره الحافظ عبدالغني المقدسي في العمدة والحافظ ابن حجر في البلوغ ، ولا أدري هل أضاف من غير هذه الكتب ، واعذرني أخي إن كنت أخطئت لأني أكتب والكتاب ليس بين يدي ، والسلام عليكم


بارك الله فيك

رأيت الكتاب وهو فعلاً جميل ويستحق أن يكون ضمن قائمة الكتب هنا، ولكن لعله يكون في قائمة أخرى بعنوان: كتب أحاديث الأحكام الفقهية، أو غيرها من العناوين، فيكون تحت العنوان: بلوغ المرام، وكتاب ابن تيمية، وعمدة الأحكام (لكثرة شروحه) وغيرها من الكتب التي عنيت بأحاديث الأحكام، غير كتب السنن المعدودة ضمن كتب أمهات الحديث.

----------


## المبتدئ في الطلب

بارك الله فيك .
موضوع طيب ...
و لو اعتنيت باسماء محققي هذه الكتب لكان أفضل ، إذ أن أسماء الدور قد تنسى بسرعة !

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

9- الـشريعه للاجرى، طبعة الريان هل تقصد طبعة الشيخ الدبيجي لأنها هي أحسن طبعة .
6-            الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة وفي هامشه الإستيعاب في معرفة الاصحاب، طبعة السعادة المصرية وصورتها دار إحياء التراث. يوجد طبعة صدرت مأخرا تحقيق الشيخ التركي وهي أحسن .
3- تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي، طبعة دار الكتابالعربي بتحقيق عمر تدمري . يوجد طبعة بتحقيق الشيخ بشار وهي أحسن .

----------


## ابن العيد

إذا كان هناك ذكر للمالكية والشافعية والحنفية فينبغي ان يذكر كتبهم في العقيدة كذلك بجانب كتبهم في الفقه ! فالكتب المذكورة  في العقيدة تعبيرها موافق للسادة الحنابلة رحم  الله جميعا 

نعم فيها ذكر للشاطبي المالكي, والعقيدة للإمام الطحاوي هي رسالة قيمة تترجم عن عقيدة اهل السنة والجماعة ولكن العلامة ابن ابي العزرحمه الله تعالى فيما أعلم عنه حنفي في الفروع ! وأنا والحمد لله على عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة الجماهير لاأريد الجدل في التعبير عن فروع العقيدة فأهل السنة كلهم على حق مستقيم , على اختلاف خفيف في التعبير وأما غيرهم فغيرهم !

----------


## أبو العبّاس

> كتب الشعر:
> 
> 1- شرح المعلقات السبع للزوزني، طبعة مكتبة المعارف
> 2-مختاراتالبارودي، طبعة مطبعة الجريدة بمصر وهي مصورة
> 3- ديوان الحماسة لأبي تمام، طبعةدار الجيل
> 4- موسوعة الشعر العربي لجامعة أم القرى 
> 5- المختارات الشعريةلعلي آل ثاني، طبعة المكتب الإسلامي
> 6- الزهرة لأبي بكر محمد الأصبهاني، طبعةمكتبة المنار
> 7- الموسوعة الشعرية لبدر الناصر، حوت الموسوعة خمسمائة موضوع،طبعة دار العاصمة
> ...


في هذه القائمة خلط غريب ! فأين هذه العشرة من ( أفضل عشرة كتب ! ) .. مع أن بعضها لا يكاد يُسمع به ..

على كل حال هذا اجتهاد لعلّه يكون موفقًا : 
1- المعلقات مع شرح لها كالزوزني أو التبريزي (ط قباوة إن لم أهم ) أو الأنباري وهو أجلها وعنوانه ( شرح القصائد السبع الطوال ) أو النحّاس ( طبعته الدار العربية للموسوعات في مجلدين )  
2- المفضليات تحقيق أحمد شاكر وعبدالسلام هارون . 
3- مختارات البارودي . وهو مصور كما ذكر الأخ . 
4- الحماسة تحقيق عسيلان طبعته جامعة الأمام ، وليست طبعة الجيل كما ذكر ففيها تصحيف كثير . وشرح من شروحها كالمرزوقي ( ط عبدالسلام هارون ) أو التبريزي ( ط محي الدين عبد الحميد ) أو الشنتمري ( ط المفضل حمودان ) . 
5- ديوان المعاني طبعة الغرب الإسلامي كما ذكر . 
6- ديوان امرئ القيس ط محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم ، أو قسم امرئ القيس في كتاب شرح أشعار الستة الجاهليين للبطليوسي ط الريان ، والأول أفضل . 
7- ديوان جرير ط المعارف ، أو طبعة الصاوي .
8- ديوان أبي نواس طبع ضمن النشرات الإسلامية في برلين توزعه دار الريان 7 أجزاء مع الفهارس . 
9- ديوان المتنبي ط عبد الوهاب عزام ، أو مع شرحها للمعري ط المعارف ، أو الأفليلي ط الرسالة ، أو البرقوقي أو غيرها . 
10- ديوان أحمد مطر ( معاصر ) وهو موجود على الشبكة . 

والثلاثة الأول في مختار القصائد ، ثم في مختار مقطوعات المعاني ، ثم دواوين أفضل الشعراء على العصور حسنَ ديباجة وصفاء طبع ومتانة بناء . 
أما مطر فاخترته لأنه معاصر جل شعره على التفعيلة وهو خير من ينظم عليها ، ثم هو عندي أحسن شعرًا وأمتن عبارة من نزار قباني .
ولم أذكر الأصمعيات لأن المفضليات أحسن منها بالإجماع ، ولم أذكر جمهرة أشعار العرب لأن المعلقات والمفضليات يغنيان عنها ، ثم هي بعدُ مقطوعة السند ، مجهولة المؤلف ، لا تكاد تذكر في كتب الأقدمين . وأما مختارات البارودي فميزتها أنها مختارة من دواوين شعراء العباسيين ، ولو كانت من شعر الجاهلية لاكتفي عنها بغيرها . 
ولقد ترددت كثيرا عند ديوان المعاني ولو وجدتُّ خيرا منه لوضعته . كنتُ أطالع مختارات لخير الدين شمسي باشا اسمها : المنتخب من شعر العرب ، ثلاث مجلدات ضخام ، وهو مليء زاخر . 
وأما أبو نواس فهو على فسقه لطيف الشعر ، سلس العبارة ، سهل ممتنع . ولا أرى شاعرا عباسيًا يضاهيه شعرًا . 

من الدواوين التي ينصح بها غير تلك : ديوان ذي الرمة (ط عبد القدوس أبو صالح ) وهو شاعر بدوي اللفظ جزل العبارة ، ديوان جميل ( ط حسين نصار ) في الغزل ،وكذلك عمر بن أبي ربيعة ،  ديوان أبي العتاهية في الزهديات ، سقط الزند واللزوميات لأبي العلاء في الحكمة .




> كتب النحو


أقول : والصرف : 
مما يصلح : 
1- التذييل والتكميل لأبي حيّان ط حسن هنداوي . 
2- همع الهوامع للسيوطي ط سالم مكرم . 
3- شرح المفصل لابن يعيش ط دار الكتب العلمية > وهو من غرائب الدار ضبطًا وتحقيقًا !
4- كتاب سيبويه ط عبد السلام هارون . 
5- الجنى الداني للمرادي ط قباوة ، أو مغني اللبيب لابن هشام طبع محققا في مجلدات نسيت المحقق . 
6- شرح للألفية ، مثل : أوضح المسالك لابن هشام (ط النجار ) ، شرح ابن عقيل (ط محي الدين عبد الحميد ) ، المقاصد الشافية (وهو كبير ط أم القرى ) . 
7- شرح الشافية في الصرف للخضر اليزدي تحقيق : حسن العثمان . ومتن الشافية تحقيقه أيضًا . 
8- المنصف لابن جني ط عبد الله أمين .
9- الممتع في التصريف ط قباوة . 
10- شذا العرف في فن الصرف للحملاوي ، ولا أعلم له طبعة جيدة . 

ولعل لي عودة لكتب الأدب والمعاجم .

أبو العباس

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محماس بن داود

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو العباس. ولتعلم بأني قليل البضاعة، وإنما جمعت بعض الأقوال واجتهدت في أخرى وواضح أني لا أتقن كل فن كتبت عنه، ولعلك تكفينا باب اللغة والأدب فنكون لك من الشاكرين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيكم

----------

